# New lighting system



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's something that we are installing in a low budget tenant finish.
We're using this system because the manufacturer gave us the modules/drivers for free if we tried it out.

http://www.modulight-juno.com/

They claim it will save huge amounts of time. But to me it seems all these time saving gimmicks only transfer time from finish to rough.

This realty company we put them in is very small(6 lights per room at most) and every room is controlled by 2 switches.

This product can only control 2 lights per module(or per 4sq box with pigtails for that matter). In the largest room(6 lights) I had to install five 4sq boxes nippled together with pigtails in each so these modules can be installed.

Pretty ridiculous, but of course when we drop in the lights all we'll have to do is plug them in with the premade whips.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Though now that I'm reding about it, the 75 volts and 50,000hz looks like a nice safety feature.


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

I think, beside us such does not settle down. 
What about LED point light?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's neat. An MR-16 style LED light. Havn't seen those yet.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like a replacement/retrofit for a standard MR-16 (unless he just took it apart)

When powers at a premium(like in Europe), LED's will show their ugly face everywhere.

I had a buddy shining his LED flashlight for me while I was connecting a keyless and switch and receptacle in an attic the other day. It was ridiculous, I finally told him to get the Mag-Light out of the truck(except the batteries were dead, I guess that's the trade-off)


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

Beside us such LED lamp already as half-year appeared on 5-8$ apiece. Really, approach on change usual haloid light bulb (without transformer). 
These I have gained on detail for illumination in breakers, placer LEDs more pricely.


> ugly face


 .
May be so. Good using LED light i find only on head lamp. Very suitable piece, hands free, airy weight, long work from battery and under such lighting is well seen small details. 
Happen to certainly remake. Without this, cheap chinese lamps do not live long. Apropos, adown on photo sample of broadly using beside us mercurial luminescent lamp with built-in ballast.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

mercurial luminescent; aka flourescent. hahaha


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> mercurial luminescent; aka flourescent. hahaha


I really enjoy DeepOne's expressions. It's interesting to learn how other folks refer to items that we've come to know by certain terminology.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I really like the expressions too :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

I am glad, if you like . Your terminology interesting for me too. 
Back to subject, look quite well usual fluorescent tube lamps with electronic ballast. Momentary ignition, smaller sensitivity to lowered voltage (beside us not seldom happens , from lines of the illumination use stabilizer of the voltage), deliverance from unreliable ignition device. Obviously, all this pertains to under discussion lamp from "modulight". But 50kHz from long wire? What about radio interference? Obviously, expensive cable and high-quality connector is required. Hi-fi lights .


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I think the maximum wire length is about 50 feets, still pretty long and I don't know why they need such a high frequency (perhaps; 1/2pi x Hz x Farads=Capacitive reactance)

Who knows, but I imagine the class 3 cable(meaning low voltage in the states) costs less than armored cable/aka MC cable.


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably, raised frequency is used to avoid the redundant converting and simplifies receiving device. 
However, i know the wire length from high frequency electronic transformer to 12V halogen lamp must not be too much (10 feets max).


----------

